# Hunter Handbook of tECHNICAL iRRIGATION iNFORMATION



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2010)

للمهتمين بموضوع تصميم الري


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2010)

http://jump.fm/EHXJU


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/jWAI-8Qp/Hunter_Handbook_of_Technical_I.html


----------



## mohamed mech (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا
يا معلمنا الكرم
كانت ليلة جميلة


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا
> يا معلمنا الكرم
> كانت ليلة جميلة


محمد سلام
 وينك ياهندسة
واحشني اوي اوي
انتظرتك ترفع وانت صهينت
اظنك علمناك الطمع:d:d:d:d:d
يلا ارفع باقي المواد
مع السلامة
رايح المستشفى للمدام
دعواتك


----------



## صالح السيد صالح (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ان لله عبادا اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس اللهم اجعلنا منهم*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 ديسمبر 2013)

رجاء استخدام الفورشيرد
و جزاكم الله خيرا 
أنا منتظر


----------



## aati badri (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> رجاء استخدام الفورشيرد
> و جزاكم الله خيرا
> أنا منتظر


http://www.hunterindustries.com/sit...dbook_of_technical_irrigation_information.pdf


----------



## aati badri (22 ديسمبر 2013)

https://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&...nh_7wJ5uR3wY1Ys9Q&sig2=p-5FRO4oa98WAqf4gkfTtw


----------



## aati badri (29 ديسمبر 2013)

[h=4]New 2014 Product Catalogue Now Available for Download[/h]The 2014 Hunter irrigation catalogue is now available as a downloadable or interactive PDF for quick and easy access to our innovative products. It includes easy-to-read charts, product features, advanced features, operating specifications and specification builders. The catalogue is available in a digital "turn page" format and mobile-friendly format in different languages and can be seamlessly viewed on a variety of smartphones, tablets and PCs.

*

Read More *


----------

